# fsck -y !



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (3 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Il semblerait que mon ordi soit pas au mieux de sa forme...
Je m'explique :
Lorsque je choisis de démarrer en mode "single user" et que je tape un fsck -y, j'obtiens :
/dev/rdisk0s9
Root file system
Checking HF Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Overlapped extent allocation (file 895102d)
Invalid catalog record type
(4,123)
Volume check failed

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2003)

Tu as essayé en redémarrant sur le CD d'install et en lançant SOS Disque ?
Sinon, Norton ou autre si tu as...


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Décembre 2003)

moi je ferais un tour sur les forums avant d'utiliser Norton ou autres : j'ai lu tellement de mauvaises choses sur Norton et OSX (surtout la version d'avant de Norton mais..) et je crois que Drive 10 n'est pas encore optimisé Panther donc si tu as 10.3 attention, mieux vaut réessayer plusieurs fois avec fsck ou le CD d'install


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

Norton c'est une cata sur OS X, DiskWarrior fait un très bon boulot pour tout ce qui est catalogue. Je le recommande vivement !


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (3 Décembre 2003)

Et la fonction fsck -y du terminal ne peut pas me sortir d'affaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

ben si tu l essaies plusieurs fois et que tu as toujours le meme message,... Non il te faut un produit un peu plus costaud, comme DiskWarrior, qui régle le 99% des problèmes de catalogue, vraiment un très bon produit.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Norton c'est une cata sur OS X, DiskWarrior fait un très bon boulot pour tout ce qui est catalogue. Je le recommande vivement !



DiskWarrior est compatible Panther, mais seulement si tu démarres sur le CD fourni (qui boot sur Jaguar). Une mise à jour est prévue pour que DiskWarrior soit utilisable sur un disque dur externe avec OS 10.3.

*DiskWarrior 3.0 and Mac OS X v. 10.3 *_
DiskWarrior 3.0 will not run while started up under Mac OS X v. 10.3 (Panther). DiskWarrior 3.0 can be used to safely rebuild the directory of a disk (including a disk with file journaling and/or FileVault enabled) with Mac OS X v. 10.3 by starting up from your current DiskWarrior 3.0 CD. A free updater allowing DiskWarrior to run while started from Mac OS X v. 10.3 is forthcoming; we currently estimate that the updater will be available from our web site by the end of November._


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (6 Décembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup, il ne me reste plus qu'à acheter DiskWarrior...
Moi qui pensait pouvoir tout régler avec le terminal...

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (8 Décembre 2003)

Je peux le trouver à la Fnac je pense, j'espère...

Merci bcp,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (9 Décembre 2003)

Bonsoir,

Bon, j'ai dû acheter Drive 10 pour rêgler mes problèmes de disque en esperant que ça marche !!!

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (12 Décembre 2003)

Ca marche !

Drive 10 m'a sorti de la m...

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------

